# Best way to affix 2" foam board insulation to foundation wall



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm just curious. What do the pro's think is the best way to attach rigid foam insulation boards to a concrete foundation wall?

TIA and TTFN,
Jimmy


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not a pro, but around where I live, they use stick clips. A stick clip has a base that you bond to the foundation wall and a pin that sticks out. You impale the insulation onto those pins and then push the washers onto those pins to hold the insulation in place.


----------



## mgsproperties (Jul 20, 2008)

actually the best way is to hire someone to hold it in palce forever


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Dam. Why couldn't I think of that.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

NESTOR IS CORRECT HERE IS A LINK THAT MIGHT HELP http://www.midwestfasteners.com/products/catalog-insulation-hangers.php


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You can also use a polurethane Construction adhesive.


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

If you just want ad space pay for it and don't waste our time. This site is for constructive advise. Yours wasn't


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

TazinCR said:


> If you just want ad space pay for it and don't waste our time. This site is for constructive advise. Yours wasn't


?:huh:? huh?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

I was writing about mgsproperties post


----------



## PerpetuallyRepairing (Apr 7, 2008)

They make special adhesive for foam board that I have seen magazine articles recommend it. They say to use horizontal lines of glue the width of the boards. 

I like the idea of stick clips. If you ever had mice or bugs get behind the foam, you could pull off the foam board.


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

I have used Adhesive in the past with good results.....

I do like the idea of the pins though!


----------



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

my guys ramset 'em on the foundation. Make sure to use a less powerful load and wide washer nails


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Use the proper adhesive. I've experienced stripping foamboard off foundation walls that was attached with adhesive and I can verify it works very well.


----------

